

7 Lessons Learned from 7 Years of using WordPress  - olidale
http://wplift.com/7-lessons-learned-from-7-years-of-using-wordpress

======
danielna
I don't see why a post like this provokes criticism. I think it was more "I've
used WP for 7 years, here are some potentially helpful tips that I learned
within that time span at some point." Not "I've toiled with WP for 7 years and
it's taken me exactly that long to learn to cache/backup/etc my site."

Anyway, thanks for the post. It was full of helpful reminders.

------
bluetidepro
>`Learned from 7 Years`

I'm sorry but if it took you 7 years to figure out things like caching your
site, updating it to avoid exploits, having a good theme, backing-up your
files, etc. then you are doing it wrong. These are all very basic principles
that WordPress has recommended for as far back as I can remember. Especially
backing up WordPress regularly.

------
joewee
I was hoping for something on server optimization. This is pretty basic stuff.
More geared for about.com than hackernews readers.

